# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Leukociti poviseni, odgoda postupka tj.aspiracije???

## mono111

Cure,
Molim pomoc !
Leukociti su mi poviseni u krvi, a u ned bi mi trebala biti aspiracija, odgoditi ce mi to jelda??
Zelim reci necu moci na aspiraciju radi anestezije???

----------


## kitty

Jesi u hiperstimulaciji ili riziku za HS? Kod hipera je normalno da su malo povišeni leukociti.

----------


## mono111

Nisam, tj.mislim da nisam.
Nije mi jos bila aspiracija, ali sam dobila neku crijevnu virozu ss temp.pa pretpostavljam da su radi toga poviseni.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Koliko su poviseni?

----------


## mono111

Leukociti su 13,3
Sedimentirani granulociti 91
Monociti 1
Trombociti 143

Vise nemam temp.pa se nadam da mi se kks malo popravila.
Na kraju ni nije aspiracija dns bila, jos nisam ni stopericu primila.

----------


## kitty

Aspiraciju ti gotovo sigurno neće otkazati radi povišene temperature i leukocita, jedino bi mogli odgoditi transfer.
Ja sam jednom dobila gnojnu anginu za vrijeme stimulacije, i postupak je najnormalnije završen. Doduše nisam tada ostala T ali to nije bilo zbog angine.

----------


## mono111

Hvala Kitty.
Rekli su da vjerovatno nece smetati a s obzirom da vise ni nemam temp.a pitanje je kad ce biti aspiracije, vjerovatno nece raditi probleme oko toga.!
 :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ponovi sutra kks i izvadi crp da se vidi treba li kakav antibiotik

----------


## mono111

Ok, budem isla po uputnicu popodne pa cu u uto izvaditi.
Tnx

----------

